# Accuracy off since band change



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Okay, I did a quick (but lame attempt) search on this particular topic and some hits came up but nothing as specific as what I'm referring to. If this is a common question, my apologies and I will continue my research.

I got a cheep slingshot from Canadian Tire called a Marksman Classic 2. I bought a so called "Hyper-Volicity" Red Tapered band for it and put the stock bands in the drawer. I became really accurate at 30ft and even made some 60ft and 70ft shots... My 30ft shots were consistent though... When the red bands were gonna die, I switched back to the stock bands. They are even to the forks (I made sure since I'm OCD about these kinds of things), I'm changing nothing about my draw and anchor point YET the ammo is flying all over the map as though I'm shooting oddly shaped rocks. :S I know it's not the best slingshot, but what in the world would cause this assuming nothing has changed between the two band setups? Just in case someone mentions it, I've already purchased a better slingshot from Bill Hayes but I'm waiting for it to be made... In the mean time, I feel stuck.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Clever Moniker


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Tubes have a curve. if they are not lined parallel the twist will throw you off.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

@Flipgun, I thought that too, I just double checked it... It doesn't seem off but I reset them again. Tonight when I shoot, I'll get a better idea. Thanks for the quick response.

Clever Moniker


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

stock tubes are the suk, along with daisy yellow tubes. i always replaced them with rrt or tan tubes.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I reckon you should get some better tubes and see if the accuracy problem stays or goes.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Okay guys, I forgot to update so maybe others with this problem could fix it. I reset the bands and now it shoots more accurately, HOWEVER, the cursed slingshot sucks with the crappy yellow tubes. You guys were right. I'm still waiting for my slingshot from Bill but the freaking anticipation is killing' me. It shipped about a week ago and I live in Canada, should be here soon, I just hope it's not stuck at customs or something!!  Thanks for all your help chaps.


----------

